# New seeds dank:) or cank :(



## gcr6bk (Feb 11, 2006)

i just bought some Nirvana Blue Mystic its a type of blueberry has anybody heard anything good about it.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2006)

Shit dude, I just ordered some of those. I liked the review on odor. I am the type to sacrifice a little quality if it don't stink up the place. Your the only one I seen ask about it. Everyone I read of wants White strains or really stinky straines. Not much NL or less pungent strains.


----------



## gcr6bk (Feb 11, 2006)

dat blueberry just be puttin u away. and u stay high for hours. and the TASTE!thanks any other comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 16, 2006)

Blueberry is premium weed for sure.  It doesnt have a odor to it but will still m**s you up.  Good strong stone that last for hours.  The White Widow was slightly stronger, I think.


----------

